# Who else owns a aqua Vu VPG



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

If you own own what do you think of it...???? Goods and Bads???
Not comparing and VPG to Vexl.... i just want your opoin on The VPG...


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

No one on here owns one ??????


----------



## cp_will (Nov 15, 2005)

I have one, used it yesterday for the first time. Worked well, real time when jigging, good target seperation. I watched a three inch perch overtake my teardrop, np. LCD worked good outside in the wind, snow flakes melted on the screen.
The one huge drawback is it is blind for the first 5' under the ice. I don't understand it, but it sucks. Other than that it performed well. I started a thread about a three weeks ago and there were a few replies. I bought mine at reedssports.com and found it with a $30 rebate that I could'nt find locally.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have one and it works good. The top 5 ft missing stinks though. Had interference from a next-door vex. I fish mostly by myself so that doesn't really bother me. Sometimes the screen doesn't seem to clear when you drop down a jig. False imaging. I like the small footprint of the unit. I broke the extendable arm that holds the transducer. It was just plastic. I would buy it again. The price was right.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The VPG isn't blind for the first 5'. If you take it out of "ice" mode is picks up those first 5' just fine. The "ice" mode will heat the screen and block out the first 5' because that's where Aqua-Vu feels there is the greatest chance of interference or clutter. When it's in my shanty, I've never had a problem with the screen and not having it in "ice" mode. It just doesn't get that cold in there. I think you can turn on or off the interference mode so if a vex is nearby it won't get messed up. I like mine. It's very helpful.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I have one also, yes the 5 ft thing is a pain but fishing in 30fow so not to bad, can any of you shoot thru the ice??? i can not


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

again, the 5' can be turned off. It keeps your old settings, so if you have it off and turn the unit off, the "ice" mode is still off the next time. It's not rocket science. I don't think the vpg is meant to shoot through ice.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

5ft not a big deal for me, yes i will try and turn off the ice mode but yes it says it can read thru the ice..... thanks


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I spoke to c/s last night... indeed the VPG will not shoot thru the Ice like the manual says it will, and indeed they are having problems with them. But they are working on new software for them, so send in your warranty cards. What i was told is by summer they should have it and to call in about 3 months so you can send your unit in for a upgrade. if i was you i would call now.... Just a up date


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

Good info, thanks. How did they explain not shooting through the ice, as it clearly lists that as a feature?? Is that supposed to be part of the software update? Mine seems to be working fine still, but I did leave them a message to make sure they received my warranty card, and to see about a software update.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

She did not get into details, but stated the software update will fix all problems....( we shall see) it will also fix the 5 ft blind spot.... appears they are getting a lot of calls on this.....I still like mine... it helps out a lot just hate digging more holes then i need to:yikes: .....


----------



## cp_will (Nov 15, 2005)

I shot threw 12" of ice with my VPG today, and it worked fine. It did not pick up anything but the bottom. Tips, clear ice, spit on transducer, press fairly hard and slide around a little to get a nice smooth spot on the ice. Read depths of 23' threw 12" of ice. You may see only a thin line or two, not the usual thick band. I'm starting to love my VPG.:woohoo1:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i got a buddy that has a aqua vu scout..he only used it one time and bought a vexilar so he wants to sell the aqua vu for 100.00..he lives in flint,mi. (1 mile from gander mountain)
anybody interested send me your name and phone number and i'll have him give you a call


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The scout is the camera. The VPG is the depth sounder/fish finder type thing. Totally different even though they are made by the same company.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Thats great for you..... I on the other hand have not been able to, tried many of times.... I know they are having sofware problems and will upgrade it this summer for free..... thansk for thei nfo tho


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> The scout is the camera. The VPG is the depth sounder/fish finder type thing. Totally different even though they are made by the same company.


i knew the scout was a camera and thought the VPG was too. sorry me bad


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

I really like my VPG, although I am not crazy about the plastic arm for suspending the transducer. It doesn't really position exactly right in my shanty set up for me. I think I am going to get an iceducer float for a Vexilar and putting it on my cord so I can just throw it in the hole. 

Anybody else tried anything like this?


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't like that arm either and was thinking the same thing....


----------



## cp_will (Nov 15, 2005)

My plastic arm broke the second time I used it, now I just let it hang.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Has anyone had an issue where you drop your jig down the hole watch it fall and you still have bars above your jig that won't go away? Sometimes it just seems like it won't clear out where you jig has been. I know it's not fish swarming above my jig because if I pull it up past where the clutter is, the bars go away and I have a clear screen. Please let me know if you understand what I am saying. Other than that, the broken transducer arm and a littler interference from a vex(once), I really love how it works.

Oh yeah, If you check my photo page below, I have a few pics of the fish I have caught recently.


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

jbird68 said:


> have bars above your jig that won't go away? Sometimes it just seems like it won't clear out where you jig has been. I know it's not fish swarming above my jig because if I pull it up past where the clutter is, the bars go away and I have a clear screen.


Sounds like you have ice mode on. In ice mode it heats the screen to keep the LCD moving fast, and automatically blacks out the top 5 feet of the water column. Are your black bars above the jig at around 5 feet? This would also explain why you have a clear screen when you pull your jig up above the bars. I find that I don't really need ice mode, I use a buddy heater in my shanty and it is plenty warm in there for the LCD.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had ice mode on at one time, but I turned it off and it didn't make any difference. It doesn't do it all the time. It's just annoying when it does happen. Also, when I had the noise turned up, I've noticed that the response time is very, very slow.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes i know what your talking about mine does that sometimes also.... mine also freaks out and reads all kinds of depths beforte i have to adjust the thing all over sometimes to get it to work right.... I spent half the day sat trying to figure out how to turn off ice mode came back home read the manual again duh.... thought I knew it by heart so i am going to try to run it with out ice mode.... I lost my rubber stopper sat it went to the bottom so now i wrap it around the arm....

sometimes ittakes about 5-10 min to work right but when it is working love it.... so waiting for the summer to send it in for the free upgrade software i hope that works....


----------



## cp_will (Nov 15, 2005)

The arm on mine broke the second time I used it. Also, interference from Vexilars as far as fifty feet away is substantial. Other than that I am somewhat satisfied, but the interference is very irritating.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

change the noise that should help some, I was about 70 yrds from one mine worked o.k had it on 10


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mine still worked while next to a vex. I just had to jig it a bit more to find where my jig was in the middle of all those bars. I wish Nature Vision would redesign the transducer arm. It was made of "Not So Durable" plastic.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

call them and let them know I am sure atleast they would send you another one.... thats what I did ....


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I called Thorne Bros., where I bought the VPG. They want $11 plus shipping for a new arm assembly. I think I 'll keep an eye out for a float, like the vexilars have. I think that arm will just keep breaking.


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

I would call Nature Vision directly before the retailer for a replacement arm.

Thorne Bros. sells the Vexilar float with a stopper for $5.99

http://www.thornebros.com/winter/electronics/electronics_vexilar/accessories/vexilar_float.html


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

any updates on the new software?? thinking of a new toy....lol


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I sent my VPG in this summer for the upgraded software. It's supposed to fix interference among other things. I'll just have to wait and see when winter comes if it fixed the known issues.


----------

